# Attacking Pleco



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello,

I have just discovered that one of my Plecos (the larger of the 2, about 6 inches in length) is "attacking" my Oscar (about 7 inches in length). I have been seeing these little patches of missing scales on the Oscar for about 2 weeks now and this morning a large cresent shaped one had appeared. Last night I turned all the room lights off and watch the tank for about an hour and I saw the Pleco swim up and start to "bump" the Oscar and then it looked like it tried to attach itself to the Oscar. 

Does anyone know what is going on here? *o2 *n1

Thanks


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Slime coat nummy nums. Plecos will do this on larger species of fish. Other notables would be Discus and Rays. Can't recall if I've heard it happen on an Oscar before though. Interesting.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

the pleco could just be hungry... give it some food after the lights go out.


----------

